# New to rooting



## Bree9311 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm really new to the whole rooted scene (had an iPhone previously) and I'm trying to figure out what kernel and/or ROM will let me change the boot animation. Also, can I just download these things straight to the phone or from an computer to the phone? Also, I'm trying to partition my SD Card; anyone suggest a good app for that? Sorry for the long post! Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If I can give some advice, you should ask in the device forum for your phone. You'll get an answer much faster that way and one more relevant to you. I assume you have an S3 by your profile, so I will move your post to their forum for you.

Also, you don't need a specific ROM to change the boot animation. It requires unlocking the bootloader & rooting. Then replacing a file under /data/media (called bootanimation.zip) with a correctly formatted file (with images of the correct size) that contains a new boot animation. All the animation is, is a bunch of images change quickly enough that it shows as an animation (like a cartoon flipbook you might have drawn when bored in class one day or in Art class).


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

I think yarly is trying to tell you in very nice way, is that you should do a lot more researching and reading on all the different ways and procedures on how and the best way to accomplish for your phone model.Don't be in a hurry this will leave you with a nice paperweight. But take you time and a rooted phone will be a big payoff in the end.Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

